# "cotton Balls On Fins"



## mansherman (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

I have just set up a 135 gal, cycled it and put the fish in. The temp has been steady at 78-81. All small tropicals. This morning I noticed tiny "cotton balls" on the tips of the top fins of two dwarf gouramis. Any treatments you can suggest? Thanks


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi. Most external growths on fish are either viral infections or bacterial infections. In your case, it almost certainly sounds like an uncommon funal infection (not many fungai can grow in aquatic conditions unless the situation is perfect ). Fungal infections usually result after a bacterial infection or an open wound have been neglected and the epidermis starts to rot. Fungai decompose, so if that is what is going on, the water chemistry should most definitely be checked and double checked! There are meds you can use to treat fungal infections, but it sould be best to do so in a quarentine aquarium. (Don't medicate fish that dont need it, so don't medicate a whole aquarium to treat 2 fish).

If it is a bacterial infection (a pic is needed to tell the difference b/c the verbal/written description of bac and fungal infections are almost identical) an improvement in water quality is usually all it takes, but if you'd like to treat the fish, quarentine them and do so. There are many antibacterial medications that will work. 

HTH
GL


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I forgot to add, if the fish are getting wounded, check that the gourami are not getting picked on and wounded by the other fish. It sounds to me like the tank is going to be going through a "rough cycle", so feed sparingly and be vigilant with water quality. A spike in ammonia or nitrite could cause a simple wound to get infected and cause more damage very quickly.

Also, here's a picture of a bacterial infection on a betta that became a fungal infection:


red streakyness = bacterial infection
white cottony = fungal infection

note: the fish has perished. fungal infections usually occur on dead/dying tissue and if your fish have this, I would QT them asap. I'm not saying the fungus will kill it, but something will kill the fish and the fungus will take over and do it's job of decomposing.

GL!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Can you get Melafix or Primafix to treat with??


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Not for a fungal infection, IMO. (Honestly, it doesn't seem to do much more than water changes would for bacterial infections).

Feel free to try, but I think there are much better alternatives available at LFS. Just read the directions as to what the med treats and pick the one that has the least variety. I'd tell you what name the meds are, but they vary from company to company. I'm sure things are different in the UK than here.

GL


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had good results with melafix, so I will still recommend it. There are others, true, but I'm just coming from my experience.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

If it's the viral disease Lymphocystis there's no cure. If it's fungal or bacterial I'd use copper sulphate in a hospital tank.


----------

